# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Biskupi prijete zastupnicima zbog umjetne oplodnje

## Aurora*

*Novi list, 19.10.2010, T. Ponoš*

POLJSKI PARLAMENTARCI USKORO ĆE RAZMATRATI VLADIN PRIJEDLOG ZAKONA O POTPOMOGNUTOJ OPLODNJI

*Biskupi prijete zastupnicima zbog umjetne oplodnje*

*Biskupi Katoličke crkve u Poljskoj zaprijetili su da će izopćiti one članove parlamenta koji će podržati umjetnu oplodnju koju bi financijski podupirala država*. Nadbiskup Henryk Hoser, čelnik Biskupskog ekspertnog tima za bioetiku, izjavio je da će zastupnici koji podrže tako zakonski uređenu umjetnu oplodnju biti izopćeni, prenosi Poljski radio.

Prošlog tjedna vlada je objavila da će zakonski prijedlog kojima će se urediti državna potpora za parove bez djece koji žele provesti postupak umjetne oplodnje biti uskoro zgotovljen. To nije jedini zakonski prijedlog o umjetnoj oplodnji koji će biti raspravljen u parlamentarnoj proceduti.

Vladajuća Građanska platforma premijera Donalda Tuska pripremila je dva prijedloga zakona kojima namjerava to područje regulirati u skladu s konvencijama i direktivama EU. Jedan prijedlog predviđa mogućnost umjetne oplodnje samo za bračne parove, a drugi je liberalniji po tom pitanju. Istodobno, *opozicijska stranka Pravo i pravda pripremila je dva prijedloga kojima se in vitro oplodnja potpuno zabranjuje*. *Jedan od tih prijedloga* napravljen je zajedno s Poljskom seljačkom strankom, inače koalicijskim partnerom Građanske platforme, a *predviđa zatvorsku kaznu za liječnike koji bi prakticirali in vitro oplodnju*.

Katolička crkva u Poljskoj još nije obznanila koji prijedlog podržava. *U svibnju ove godine Biskupsko vijeće za obitelj odlučilo je da članovi parlamenta koji podrže umjetnu oplodnju neće moći biti pričešćeni*. Tu je odluku kritizirao Franciszek Longchamps de Berier, član Biskupskog ekspertnog tima za bioetiku. U lipnju su biskupi objavili da osoba koja prakticira in vitro oplodnju ne može biti pričešćena dok ne izvrši pokoru, ali u toji izjavi biskupi nisu spominjali političare koji bi glasali za državno potpomognutu umjetnu oplodnju.



  Ova vijest od prije par dana me je uzasnula. Izgleda mi kao vijest iz doba inkvizicije i ne mogu vjerovati da je to vijest danasnjih dana.  :No: 


Danas je taj dan kada poljski parlament raspravlja o vladinom prijedlogu zakona o potpomognutoj oplodnji. Sa strijepnjom iscekujem ishod.

----------


## ina33

Strašno mi je to, a još strašnije da biskupi nekome prijete. Dugo se o ovome šuška... i ja sa strepnjom pratim tu stvar.

----------


## Marchie37

Strašno... a onda slijedi lov na vještice...

----------


## Aurora*

> Strašno... a onda slijedi lov na vještice...


Meni je jos nesto strasnije palo na pamet. Nastavi li se ici u ovom smjeru nije mi nezamislilvo ni da nam za 10, 20..., godina pocnu zigosati djecu/ljude zacete potpomognutom oplodnjom i slati ih u logore... 

Ja sam prestravljena nad buducnoscu koja nas ceka u svjetlu svega sto se danas desava u svijetu.

----------


## Šiškica

Bez komentara.. UŽAS NAD UŽASIMA !!!

----------


## Kadauna

sram nek ih bude............ ako ovako katolička crkva nastavi, ima nas koji ozbiljno razmišljamo da se izopćimo samoinicijativno iz te organizacije koja uporno zabranjuje potpomognutu oplodnju dok se istodobno vode istrage protiv irskih crkvenjaka zbog pedofilije  :Sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Da, sramota kako si neki daju zapravo da glume Boga, ja jesam kršćanka ali izgleda da su naša razmišljanja na skroz drugoj strani...ne mogu vjerovati dokle smo došli, jedno je poučavati o kršćanstvu ali prijetiti i izopćavati nekog iz Crkve zato što se koristi potpomognutom oplodnju da bi imao djecu je stvarno previše. Ako to učine mislim da će biti u svim svjetskim vijestima...

----------


## pino

vec su i ovako u svim svjetskim vijestima zbog toga

ipak se ne dogadja svaki dan da se crkva petlja u donosenje zakona uz ovakve ucjene - dapace, mislim da je u bliskoj proslosti ovo jedini takav slucaj

----------


## Gabi25

Ovo je strašno... Ko da živimo u doba kamenovanja, najbolje da kamenuju sve parove koji prolaze kroz MPO i njihovu djecu :Rolling Eyes: 
Ta crkva si je počela svašta dopuštati, kao da su sami Bogovi :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## aenea

mda. nije mpo pedofilija pa da ne odgovaraš za djela, a kamoli da te ekskomuniciraju.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## cranky

:Shock:   :Shock: 
Nisam vjernik pa ne volim previše na tu temu da me neko krivo ne shvati, ali ovo..... 
Meni se već jako dugo čini da su vjera i vjernici postali jedno, a crkva kao institucija i njezini "dužnosnici" sasvim nešto drugo. Baš se ne sjećam, već jako dugo, da je neki visoki "dužnosnik" radio nešto u duhu vjere i vjerskih učenja  :Sad:  Samo ružno, bahato, pedofilsko i "mislim na svoju guzicu" ponašanje.
Nek me nitko krivo ne shvati, ali ja bi njih zabranila i pustila "obične" ljude da prakticiraju vjeru u duhu vjere.

----------


## pino

da, a pogledajte koga je crkva ekskomunicirala

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/27/op...27kristof.html

jednu časnu sestru koja je bila u etičkom povjerenstvu bolnice
zbog slučaja gdje je 27-godišnja majka 4 djece u 5. trudnoći razvila stanje koje bi ju vjerojatno ubilo u trudnoći (pulmonary hypertension)
etičko povjerenstvo, liječnici, njezina obitelj i ona sama zaključili su da je najbolje prekinuti trudnoću nakon dubinskog razmatratnja cijelog slučaja

biskup ju je ekskomunicirao jer je pristala na pobačaj (a bila je samo dio povjerenstva koji je odlučio tako) koji bi spasio život mlade majke
a oni pedofilski svećenici NIKAD nisu bili ekskomunicirani

kako Kristof (inače vrlo utjecajni kolumnist koji je duboko religiozan) kaže:



> The excommunication of Sister Margaret McBride in Phoenix underscores  all that to me feels morally obtuse about the church hierarchy.


Ni ovo, ni prijetnja ekskomunikacije ljudi koji bi glasali da je IVF dostupan u Poljskoj nije u kršćanskom duhu. Više podsjeća na farizeje u Novom Zavjetu kojima je više stalo do slova zakona nego do ljudske patnje. 

Btw, poljski premijer je za liberalni zakon. A poljski predsjednik je izjavio "Ja sam za život, dakle ja sam za IVF."  
Političari koji su etičniji od crkvene hijerarhije - možda nije prvi put, ali me se je duboko dojmilo.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ovo je još jedan dokaz da su vjera i crkva dvije različite stvari koje nemaju više ama baš ništa zajedničko  :Sad: 
Nakon ovakvih zadrtih stajališta više me sram reći da imam sakramente i da sam sebe smatrala kršćankom do pred 5 godina. Kroz nekoliko godina će ti isti crkveni oci objaviti da je pedofilija normalna, a potpomognuta oplodnja najgore zlo čovječanstva, kako su krenuli ne bih se začudila da se to dogodi. 
Sve ozbiljnije razmišljam otić u župni ured da me izbrišu iz onih knjižurina gdje su me u djetinjstvu zabilježili kako bih i službeno digla ruke od njih. KATASTOFA.
A zamislite, Bog je rekao da on voli svakog čovjeka, bez obzira što je učinio, a sad se njegovi samozvani pastiri odlučili sastati i odrediti da Bog ne voli djecu začetu u MPO....
Sramota i žalost  :Sad:

----------


## sretna35

cure potpisujem sve što ste napisale, naprosto nemam snage datisvoj komentar koliko me ova glupost iscrpila

----------

